# 200 I found online....



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

He kind of over did it with the stickers but its still a ill 200sx that I think U guys might like to see....


http://www.dynamicfusion.org/module...ame=Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Pretty clean 200.... definitely overdid it with stickers, and the wheels are pretty large (look good though). Besides that I'm game.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Hmm definitely not to my liking.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't really like how the grille, headlights, and corners don't line up cleanly. The stickers kill the look of the car, and for the size of the wheels, he definately needs a brake upgrade.

on the good side, it looks like he has some nice stuff bolted to that SE-R and those 19's (?) look phat. I just hope he doesn't drive with those wheels...unless he has 500lb springs. I like the fresh look of the paint. Definately a better finish than my car.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

uhhhhh....well I think it looks pretty tough with those rims--but yeah a brake upgrade would help...

Yeah I thought about U when I was posting the pic 1997GA--I remembered U were Green too....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't like the two tone green/gray paint job


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's funny is those are my wheels too (except 2 or 3 sizes bigger) and I almost got gunmetal. I'm glad I got the white now.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

nice rims


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats not for me. rims are too big, just not my style. And the stickers make the car look cheap


----------

